# 1st year apprentice being bashed



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

suck it up and prove em wrong by your actions, not mere words.

don't just pretend to not listen, don't hear it at all. eventually they will move on to weaker targets that cry for their mommy.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't do anything to hurt yourself, otherwise, suck it up buttercup.


----------



## glazor (Aug 24, 2015)

Pay no attention to them, you are just an easy target to them, eventually the'll get bored and move on to someone else. Do not talk back unless you are ready to face the music. First year is the hardest, they just started to ease off my back a couple of months back when the fresh meat came on the market.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's part of life. If you show that it is bothering you, it will get worse. If you go with it and smile, you will be one of the guys.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Morrisey822 said:


> I am about 3 months into my IBEW Apprenticeship. I have been working on the construction of a smaller hospital building. My journeymen and foreman are constantly referring to me as a lady part, but they don't actually call me it; they just imply it. They mainly do this when it comes to 4" rigid and EMT installation, unloading transformer boxes from the truck, and pulling big wire (not data or fire alarm wire.) Is this just friendly banter? Or should I confront them about it? Thanks in advance.


Can you take them? I take it they call you a p u s s y. Some ribbing is part of the job. But there is a point that it becomes harassment. I found my quick wit was always my best weapon. Followed by physical threats of death or great bodily harm. But that was over 30 years ago. If you have an overpowering grip, just squeezing a hand or elbow is a effective form of intimidation.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

They're just busting your ballz a little. If they stop doing it, that's when you should be concerned.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Tell them your a lesbian and then go back to work.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

unless you can whip there ass in the parking lot, just go with it. they always pick on the newbies just to see how much they can take. if it gets out of control, talk to a foreman and hope hes not one of them!


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Reminds me of the time a mouthy j-man harassed an apprentice all the way out to the trucks, only to get his ass whipped. He was a lot quieter after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If I tell an apprentice he's maggot chit and that someday, if he's lucky, he will be just like me, it means I like him. The thing is, you can't take it personally. If your journeyman is doing what a journeyman is supposed to do and teaching you, that's what's important. If he isn't, he's just another d!ck and not the only one you'll ever work with.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I would talk to your steward and make him aware of the harassment and if that doesn't work I would almost definitely tell your mom


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I would talk to your steward and make him aware of the harassment and if that doesn't work I would almost definitely tell your mom


 This is why I love you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just let it roll off your back. It's all part of the process, all newbies get the treatment. It's up to the j-men to tech you they may be great electricians but could be horrible instructors, so they play it off with their own brand of humor. When i was a kid in a family business i always got ribbed badly about being the bosses nephew. It can't get much worse than that. Hang in there and grow a set, hear but don't listen. If they really get on you personally, find them offsite off hours.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

So, while you're doing the work, they're making fun of you?

Who is the real p u s s y?

Ignore them, and do your best.


----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

Find another job, life is way too short for this playground mentality.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I can trash talk with the best of them...keep laughing and give it back to them without crossing the line and you'll be alright.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

specgrade said:


> Find another job, life is way too short for this playground mentality.


That's it, RIGHT THERE.

The entire point of breaking balls, other than to have some fun, is to make sure that the guy can handle himself.

This isn't a nail salon, we aren't supposed to be little cry babies. If you are going to quit a job because someone broke your balls, you shouldn't be in this trade in the first place.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Everyone gets a little ribbing in the beginning. Then it gets better and you become one of the guys.
Just remember for when your time comes to have an apprentice.
Remember how you were treated.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

I've got 9 years in my company and there's still guys that call my last name the same as my father in laws. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> I would talk to your steward and make him aware of the harassment and if that doesn't work I would almost definitely tell your mom


Haha.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I've never felt the need to insult any of my apprentices. However that hasn't stopped me from pushing them to try harder or do more than they are doing.

The worst I got it was when I worked on a concrete crew for a month making 10 bucks an hour when I was 19 before I got in electrical. The boss was a grade A @sshole. He insulted everybody and once threw a baseball sized chunk of concrete at the back if my head because I didn't hit the e-stop in the mixer fast enough (I literally sprinted across the yard to do it). He once held up a big piece of rebar to my face and told me it was ribbed for my pleasure. His highest paid guys made 14 bucks an hour. I was making 18 as a 3rd year by the time I ever saw him again. In the end everything worked out better for me. Who knows maybe if he was nice I'd be making 14 bucks, no benefits and a decrepit body.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

a little never-sieze on the handles of their tools works too
or salted coffee
just dont get caught doing it

my all time favorite was a little powdered alum on the sandwiches
cant puke, but the stomach wants to!
and later hard to take a chit
had a jman who was stealing lunches at the time
and corned beef hides the taste of the alum:devil2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As a youngin working for my Uncle, I was a little crazier than I am now. I was wiring up a stack switch on an oil burner and held a hot wire to the ductwork til I heard a yell from the guy that had just busted my chops. Oops!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> As a youngin working for my Uncle, I was a little crazier than I am now. I was wiring up a stack switch on an oil burner and held a hot wire to the ductwork til I heard a yell from the guy that had just busted my chops. Oops!


reminds me of wiring one of these to their favorite chair or car seat


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> reminds me of wiring one of these to their favorite chair or car seat


True but I'd have had some serious explaining to my Uncle if it was anything that didn't appear completely accidental. I worked my way up to 'accidents' like that one. 

When I was first out on jobs as a kid many guys carried their tools in galvanized pails or leather bags, easy to hit from 4' away while taking a leak.


----------



## Brain John (Jul 15, 2016)

Morrisey822 said:


> I am about 3 months into my IBEW Apprenticeship. I have been working on the construction of a smaller hospital building. My journeymen and foreman are constantly referring to me as a lady part, but they don't actually call me it; they just imply it. They mainly do this when it comes to 4" rigid and EMT installation, unloading transformer boxes from the truck, and pulling big wire (not data or fire alarm wire.) Is this just friendly banter? Or should I confront them about it? Thanks in advance.


I put up with constant SH*T when I was a helper, I took assumed it was just part of the job, I kept my mouth shut and did my job, tough it out and PROMISE YOURSELF you won't be that kind of electrician when you get your ticket.

Years later when I would be hired to solve a problem or do testing for the firms these same men worked at they all beamed with pride explaining to anyone that would listen that I use to be their helper and they taught me everything I knew

I sometimes wonder if these electricians are really that terrible or is it the new generation of everybody gets a trophy you are bullying me that can't take a good ribbing?


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

I always like it when guys take credit for training me. Only once did someone show me how to do something. I just grew a big mouth and told my formen for years that j could do things I only had an idea about, then I hustled my butt off and made sure I ran circles around the more experienced dicks. Then finally after 6 years a Forman took a chance on me and gave me some work to run and I did well. Now it's back to hustling my butt off to get to the next step for crap money. 

Brian, I think it's just about half of each on your last point. Brand new guys always seem to have an attitude when you tell them to work faster or harder or to listen better/write stuff down. We millennials are just wired different. Ball busters don't motivate us it just makes us cop an attitude most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djp879 (Jul 22, 2016)

I found a combination of quick wit and good work ethics always helped. Don't let it bother you, it only makes it worse. Once they know it bothers you, they will dig into what you complained about. There is a point where it goes too far though. If you have some quick wit, or go along with it, sometimes they'll just laugh and it won't be fun anymore. There will come a time when everything clicks, or you get transferred to your next contractor when it will get better. I've found its usually worse on bigger jobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Brain John said:


> I sometimes wonder if these electricians are really that terrible


I got plenty of ribbing as an apprentice. It would be from 20% of the JWs. The other 80% just kept working, and training their apprentices well.

I'd bet the loudmouth ribbers and bashers are the 20% who are the least productive.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe things are different around the country, but where I came up, breaking balls was the best part about the jobsite, it made the day go by. And I don't mean just when it's aimed at other people, some of the best laughs I ever had was when the ball breaking was about me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Maybe things are different around the country, but where I came up, breaking balls was the best part about the jobsite, it made the day go by. And I don't mean just when it's aimed at other people, some of the best laughs I ever had was when the ball breaking was about me.


No different here, Hack.


----------



## redden (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you man. Brand new to the trade. Have a half-finished EE degree and know a lot more than half of the big-mouthed JWs I work with. The thing to remember is until you can show otherwise, being a first period apprentice means you have everything to prove. Let the guys have their fun, they're burnt out and looking to blow off some steam most likely. Nothing against you personally, so try not to take it that way. Show them you work hard, do quality work and aspire to learn and they will have no choice but to respect you. Good luck man, to you and me both!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

redden said:


> i'm brand new to the trade.
> 
> Have a half-finished ee degree and know a lot more than half of the big-mouthed jws i work with.
> 
> The thing to remember is they will have no choice but to respect you. Good luck to me!


fify


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

redden said:


> I'm in the same boat as you man. Brand new to the trade. Have a half-finished EE degree and *know a lot more than half of the big-mouthed JWs I work with*. The thing to remember is until you can show otherwise, being a first period apprentice means you have everything to prove. Let the guys have their fun, they're burnt out and looking to blow off some steam most likely. Nothing against you personally, so try not to take it that way. Show them you work hard, do quality work and aspire to learn and they will have no choice but to respect you. Good luck man, to you and me both!


You have just made a joke of yourself. 

I would suggest you stop using your mouth for anything other than pleasing your husband.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

HackWork said:


> You have just made a joke of yourself.
> 
> I would suggest you stop using your mouth for anything other than pleasing your husband.


Maybe you should look in the mirror, loudmouth. 

You frequently post sexist and prejudicial views, that I would normally attribute to someone born pre 1920.

I'd say you're at least 50 years behind current times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Dan the electricman said:


> I'd say you're at least 50 years behind current times. :thumbsup:


 The poster can speak for himself in reply to your accusations. But I will speak for the dead. They would surely note how it is self-delusion, that utopian thinking that modern man has somehow conquered his impulses just by virtue of his being alive at the present. This arrogance itself is out of synch with the flow of history.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dan the electricman said:


> Maybe you should look in the mirror, loudmouth.
> 
> You frequently post sexist and prejudicial views, that I would normally attribute to someone born pre 1920.
> 
> I'd say you're at least 50 years behind current times. :thumbsup:


I just looked in the mirror and I saw the same handsome son of a gun that I always see.

When a first year apprentice says he walks on his first job and knows a lot more than the journeyman, I am going to call him out as the joke he is. I've seen his kind a million times before. 

Apparently you did the same thing, and got your ass beat, which is why you are mad at me now. 

Quit crying, Penelope.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I just looked in the mirror and I saw the same handsome son of a gun that I always see.
> 
> When a first year apprentice says he walks on his first job and knows a lot more than the journeyman, I am going to call him out as the joke he is. I've seen his kind a million times before.
> 
> ...


How wrong you are, Helena.

I never complained as a first, second, third, or fourth year. I knew what I didn't know. Still got **** from moronic JWs, just like you. They were too stupid to have apprentices assigned to them. Some guys have to tear others down, to feel good about themselves.

Someone with two years of EE training, even as a first year, MAY have more electrical theory knowledge than a JW. Probably does. Calling them less than, and female, is both uneducated, sexist, and rude. I'm pretty sure you haven't seen a million apprentices either, LOL.

You may think you're handsome, and I think you're a decent electrician, but your ugly, ignorant face shows itself regularly with hate and intolerance, in posts like these.

I'm not going to argue further with you. You're stuck in 1962, regarding attitudes about race, and sex. Have fun with that! :thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dan the electricman said:


> How wrong you are, Helena.
> 
> I never complained as a first, second, third, or fourth year. I knew what I didn't know. Still got **** from moronic JWs, just like you. They were too stupid to have apprentices assigned to them. Some guys have to tear others down, to feel good about themselves.
> 
> ...


I am NOT ugly


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Palm said:


> The poster can speak for himself in reply to your accusations. But I will speak for the dead. They would surely note how it is self-delusion, that utopian thinking that modern man has somehow conquered his impulses just by virtue of his being alive at the present. This arrogance itself is out of synch with the flow of history.


Nice straw man. Things happen over time, people learn, discoveries are made, science advances. Mostly, IMHO, for the better.

Do you think North America is better off now, or in 1960, regarding the sexes, and race?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm still a little mad about the "ugly" thing, but I am going to try and work thru it.



> Someone with two years of EE training, even as a first year, MAY have more electrical theory knowledge than a JW. Probably does.


 "2 years into EE training" is absolutely worthless for a first year apprentice. Electrical theory goes as far as not gauging a wire with his shovel. There is not a single thing that even an experienced EE would know more than a JW on a jobsite in the place of a first year apprentice. Nothing.

This is such a stupid discussion that I can only assume you are a woman.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Knowledge gained and lost isn't always rediscovered by future generations. History tells this tale over and over to those with the humility to listen. A good question to ask yourself is whether a matriarchal society, one that values consensus over success, can survive on the world's stage.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Dan, belief in man has his place and woman has hers is not sexist. 
Admitting that women are better at certain things actually sounds like a mature man in my opinion. 
Your vain outlook on life speaks to your fleeting priorities. 
Sex isn't everything little boy. 
A man that says my job is to work hard making money so that my wife can have a decent place to work hard on the family is the type of man that I am, that raised me, that raised him, that I get along with. 
Take your progressive ass somewhere else you commie!
Just another narrow minded, brain washed, egocentric, tunnel visioned snowflake. 
Go eat your soy pansy!

I hate my generation! Sorry gen xers and baby boomers and overcomers (greatest generation if your out there)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redden (Jul 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> You have just made a joke of yourself.
> 
> I would suggest you stop using your mouth for anything other than pleasing your husband.


Thank you for proving my point to the original poster :thumbup:


----------



## redden (Jul 6, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> fify


That's how it is, too. Any engineer fresh out of school is about to have his ass handed to him once he hits the field. That's honestly why I left. An ex's step dad works for Siemens as an EE and told me straight up, unless you have significant field experience a Bachelor's EE degree doesn't mean sh!t in getting a job. Sorry to give you the wrong impression though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

redden said:


> That's how it is, too. Any engineer fresh out of school is about to have his ass handed to him once he hits the field. That's honestly why I left. An ex's step dad works for Siemens as an EE and told me straight up, unless you have significant field experience a Bachelor's EE degree doesn't mean sh!t in getting a job. Sorry to give you the wrong impression though.


First off, welcome aboard. Secondly I agree with you on the EE commentary but that goes across the board for engineers no matter the discipline. Good times come with experience and time in grade. That same comment works in apprenticeship as well "good times come with experience and time in grade". 

Hang in there and grow a thicker skin, you'll be fine. Many men that came before you were in your shoes and survived just fine.


----------



## redden (Jul 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I just looked in the mirror and I saw the same handsome son of a gun that I always see.
> 
> When a first year apprentice says he walks on his first job and knows a lot more than the journeyman, I am going to call him out as the joke he is. I've seen his kind a million times before.
> 
> ...


Well hold on now, and I'll spell out what you missed. Did I say I know how to do your job better than you? Hell no. What I said was I have two-ish years of theory, and therefore have some mental defense against those who think I don't know anything at all, but want to try and bust my balls for being greener than grass. That's what this post was about originally, 'how do I push through the ball-busting as a first year apprentice.' 

I know damn well that if you walk into a job with the kind of attitude you claim I have, you're setting yourself up to not go home that day. I'm pretty green, but I ain't that green. One of my classmates didn't make it from getting his skull busted open after getting blown off of 13.8kV. And I know I'll see plenty more of that, I just hope it's not me or you, because it could happen to anyone. Sorry to tread on you so hard there, bud. Just trying to help a brother out in the same place I am.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for going easy on me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Thanks for going easy on me.


*Remember to respect his authoritah!*


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I am NOT ugly


I bet you have a face only a mother could love!!!:jester:

And, before you go there, I do too!:whistling2:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's human nature to weed out the weak. That didn't change with Millennials. Hundreds of thousands of years of evolution doesn't change in a generation. The hippies from the 60's eventually joined the establishment. The weak bagged groceries and the strong became corporate raiders.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> It's human nature to weed out the weak. That didn't change with Millennials. Hundreds of thousands of years of evolution doesn't change in a generation. The hippies from the 60's eventually joined the establishment. The weak bagged groceries and the strong became corporate raiders.


Classic example is Sanders, he came out of his mom's basement to go it politics!


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Electrozappo said:


> ...Go eat your soy pansy!


I dare you to say that to this guy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

spinninwheels said:


> I dare you to say that to this guy


What's so special about that guy? I doubt he eats soy. Any nutritionist will tell you soy grows breasts on a man.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What's so special about that guy? I doubt he eats soy. Any nutritionist will tell you soy grows breasts on a man.


He's vegan


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

spinninwheels said:


> He's vegan


Oh poor guy, wonder how long before the prune symptoms start showing?


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

spinninwheels said:


> I dare you to say that to this guy




As long as he's not a stereo typical hippie commie aggressive atheist he's ok with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

OP - just think, spend 4 - 6 years being bashed in the trade and grow thick skin so you can aspire to join an online community and do it all over again. Lol


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> OP - just think, spend 4 - 6 years being bashed in the trade and grow thick skin so you can aspire to join an online community and do it all over again. Lol


Coming from a guy who "stole" my coffee line,,,, 

I'm watching you buddy.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

redden said:


> That's how it is, too. Any engineer fresh out of school is about to have his ass handed to him once he hits the field. That's honestly why I left. An ex's step dad works for Siemens as an EE and told me straight up, unless you have significant field experience a Bachelor's EE degree doesn't mean sh!t in getting a job. Sorry to give you the wrong impression though.


IMO, the best engineers are the ones who worked in the field before they went to and got that degree.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

A husband and wife were golfing when suddenly the wife asked, "Honey, if I died would you get married again?" The husband said, "No sweetie." The woman said, "I'm sure you would." So the man said, "Okay, I would" Then the woman asked, "Would you let her sleep in our bed?" And the man replied, "Ya, I guess so." Then the wife asked, "Would you let her use my golf clubs?" And the husband replied, "No, she's left h


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> Coming from a guy who "stole" my coffee line,,,,
> 
> I'm watching you buddy.


Lmao. That is a very nice knife!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What's so special about that guy? I doubt he eats soy. Any nutritionist will tell you soy grows breasts on a man.


I get my apprentices donuts if they get my coffee order right. 
These are fresh donuts with no preservatives.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I get my apprentices donuts if they get my coffee order right.
> These are fresh donuts with no preservatives.


That there helper needs to shave!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Suncoast Power said:


> A husband and wife were golfing when suddenly the wife asked, "Honey, if I died would you get married again?" The husband said, "No sweetie." The woman said, "I'm sure you would." So the man said, "Okay, I would" Then the woman asked, "Would you let her sleep in our bed?" And the man replied, "Ya, I guess so." Then the wife asked, "Would you let her use my golf clubs?" And the husband replied, "No, she's left h


My wife just laughed,,,,, :laughing:

I don't golf. :no:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Mine too!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> That there helper needs to shave!


BUT, he's the king of crawlspace wire pulling.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Lmao. That is a very nice knife!


Kris blades are made to cause damage but suck at being pulled back out quickly.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yup. Total badass.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Kris blades are made to cause damage but suck at being pulled back out quickly.


At least it's a locking blade. It's well balanced and about 60 years old.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Got any other cool ones?


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> Coming from a guy who "stole" my coffee line,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching you buddy.




I wonder if I can use this to get a paid day off for recovery in my safe space from the massive micro aggressions in my bed all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

BRO! You PC, BRO!? lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> At least it's a locking blade. It's well balanced and about 60 years old.


I like the one you posted, just making a general observation. I have always been a blade guy, but the icepick is older than consumable ice if you catch my drift.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*And put it together after*



Wirenuting said:


> IMO, the best engineers are the ones who worked in the field before they went to and got that degree.


And then put what they designed together after. We bought a machine once that the company made the engineers put the machine together after they designed it. Quite a few changes were made after they tried to put it together. Make covers smaller and easy to handle, move limit switch so you can get to it, add ladder to get inside ........ Nice machine when they were done.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> And then put what they designed together after. We bought a machine once that the company made the engineers put the machine together after they designed it. Quite a few changes were made after they tried to put it together. Make covers smaller and easy to handle, move limit switch so you can get to it, add ladder to get inside ........ Nice machine when they were done.


The transition from print to practical is often a bumpy road, especially when the driver has primarily driven a desk beforehand.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Got any other cool ones?


I have several management specials I've collected over the years. 
I keep pulling them out of my back. They are the typical plain style that are easy to remove. 

I once promised my boss that I would never stab him in the back or toss him under the bus.
I told him I enjoy the shocked look people have when I plant it in their chest. 
We have a pretty good working relationship now. He's to wet behind the ears and doesn't have a good grasp on the art of work place back stabbing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I have several management specials I've collected over the years.
> I keep pulling them out of my back. They are the typical plain style that are easy to remove.
> 
> I once promised my boss that I would never stab him in the back or toss him under the bus.
> ...


Guys like that often just about pop their eyeballs out when you do something like pull out a Kabar to skin your banana at break.

I actually threw a knife at my supervisor landing in the door frame next to him several years ago. Then we became friends and he even invited me to his sons bar mitzvah.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Majewski said:


> BRO! You PC, BRO!? lol




Well a paid day off sure does sound nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Electrozappo said:


> I wonder if I can use this to get a paid day off for recovery in my safe space from the massive micro aggressions in my bed all day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna go BLIND!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Guys like that often just about pop their eyeballs out when you do something like pull out a Kabar to skin your banana at break.
> 
> I actually threw a knife at my supervisor landing in the door frame next to him several years ago. Then we became friends and he even invited me to his sons bar mitzvah.


I'm easy going and learned to hold my temper. It's rare for me to go toe-toe with someone at work. 
But, I can't stand there and let people take advantage of or be a real a$$ to someone here. <that don't include good natured ribbing>


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I'm easy going and learned to hold my temper. It's rare for me to go toe-toe with someone at work.
> But, I can't stand there and let people take advantage of or be a real a$$ to someone here. <that don't include good natured ribbing>


I had bad anger management issues until I turned 40 and gained interest in becoming a member of a Baptist church friends attended. It turned my life around. I have the occasional breakdown of control but it has been less and less since then, to almost non existent now. Getting away from my exwife was also a great factor in changing.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I have several management specials I've collected over the years.
> I keep pulling them out of my back. They are the typical plain style that are easy to remove.
> 
> I once promised my boss that I would never stab him in the back or toss him under the bus.
> ...


I love everything about this post so much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Tool Guys*



Majewski said:


> I love everything about this post so much.


*I think guys that are born liking tools don't care much what the tools are, mechanics tools, butcher's tools, tactical knives, handguns, they are all just tools of different trades.*


----------



## CalmOperator (Oct 29, 2016)

I was working for a jw that was harassing an apprentice buddy of mine. The jw cried to everyone about the apprentice and eventually I got pulled into it. I went to the tripod vice where everyone was cutting emt, I rounded up as much as I could and waited for the jw to leave. 
The emt scrap was no longer than three inches. I ran 12 foot of this scrap on the wall, called the foreman in and showed him what my jw and I did. I leveled it, you know, to make it workman like, and I made sure to sandwich it between the existing run and a full stick. 
The jw was not real happy but the crew I was working for got a kick out of it.


----------



## UncleBill (Oct 23, 2014)

*rough talk*

My wife talked me into letting a kid from her work stay with us after he got fired because someone let him take the fall for some money missing (yes the person who actually took the cash). I agreed to let him stay, was willing to help him out with food, gas, cigarettes and even walking around cash as long as he was making an effort to find a job. Every day he asked my wife if I was mad at him because of my tending to be 'rough' and she kept telling him to ignore me because I just talk that way. 

Eventually I ended up taking him to work me where the crew introduced themselves to him...

'Hi, Steve, my name is Jim... I'm a moron'

'Hello Steve, I'm Mike and I'm a dumbass'

Hey Steve, Kevin, I'm an idiot but I hope to be a moron soon... Dumbass is a little too much to expect yet'

That night Steve, the kid, told my wife when she asked how work was said 'Really good...I get to start out as a idiot'


----------



## BuckeyeSparkette (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah-- I grew up going to jobsites with my grandpa. Now that I'm trying to get into an Apprentice program, I'm looking forward to the BS. Its when they stop talking **** that you have to worry-- that's when you know that they don't like you and don't want you around.


----------



## UncleBill (Oct 23, 2014)

When I came up it was pretty much that it was only time to worry when they weren't giving you crap. I took a lot of abuse from my first JW's but so what? I learned to give what they gave. If it really bothers you though stand up and say something. 

I work with guys who will tie-wire all your tools together if they get a chance and anyone who works around one certain guy will eventually discover that somewhere on the back of their tape measure , somewhere around the middle of its length it says something along the lines that 'I love (guys name)'s (certain reproductive organs) on my chin'.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

UncleBill said:


> When I came up it was pretty much that it was only time to worry when they weren't giving you crap. I took a lot of abuse from my first JW's but so what? I learned to give what they gave. If it really bothers you though stand up and say something.
> 
> I work with guys who will tie-wire all your tools together if they get a chance and anyone who works around one certain guy will eventually discover that somewhere on the back of their tape measure , somewhere around the middle of its length it says something along the lines that 'I love (guys name)'s (certain reproductive organs) on my chin'.


I can't even remember all the crap I got from the journeymen I worked with in any of the family businesses I worked in as a youngster. 

I do recall the times I could finish a job they couldn't though. I never rubbed their noses in it but it was always good if they called into the shop and my Uncle would come out to the job and found the problem done and they had to tell him I did it.


----------



## streetliter (Apr 13, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> i would talk to your steward and make him aware of the harassment and if that doesn't work i would almost definitely tell your mom


 lmfao....


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

One of the other posts said it best:
"Suck it up buttercup". 

This sounds like normal ribbing that real guys do. If you want a safe spot find another line of work (and prove their point that you are indeed a pu**y).

We've all been there, and that doesn't mean you have to continue the tradition.


----------

